# Texturen bei Anno 1404 fehlen



## PCBastler (11. September 2009)

Hallo Forum, ich hab ein Problem mit Anno 1404 und zwar wenn das Spiel geladen hat dann seh ich kein Land sondern nur schwarz da wo eigentlich Boden sein müsste Bäume Steine und alles andere is da aber nicht das worauf die ganzen Sachen stehen!Die Sytemanforderungen werden erfüllt und sogar die empfohlenen.

Bitte helft mir.


----------



## Railroadfighter (11. September 2009)

Hast du eine ATI? Dann musst du den Catalyst 9.7 installieren, der 9.8 hat genau diesen Bug der mit dem 9.9 noch immer nicht behoben wird.


----------



## PCBastler (11. September 2009)

Danke,und wo krig ich den passenden für eine Ati Radeon HD 2600 pro?
Achja und ich hab Windows vista 32 bit

Gruß,PCBastler


----------



## snaapsnaap (11. September 2009)

Download: Ati Catalyst-Treiberpaket 9.9 WHQL - Download, Catalyst WHQL 9.9, Radeon Grafikkarte

Unten gibts ne ganze Sammlung, einfach das 9.7 mit Win Vista 32Bit anklicken und laden.


----------



## Railroadfighter (11. September 2009)

Download: Ati Catalyst-Treiberpaket 9.9 WHQL - Download, Catalyst WHQL 9.9, Radeon Grafikkarte
Such einfach hier aus der Liste den Catalyst 9.7 für Vista/Win7 32 bit.

PS: Dieser Treiber hat noch die alte Oberfläche.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## PCBastler (11. September 2009)

Railroads schrieb:


> Download: Ati Catalyst-Treiberpaket 9.9 WHQL - Download, Catalyst WHQL 9.9, Radeon Grafikkarte
> Such einfach hier aus der Liste den Catalyst 9.7 für Vista/Win7 32 bit.
> 
> PS: Dieser Treiber hat noch die alte Oberfläche.
> ...



Achso,eine Frage noch:
Muss ich da nicht noch drauf achten obs eine Pcie oder eine AGB Karte is?
Da gibts ja auch unterschidliche Treiberversionen für beide Schnittstellen.

PCBastler


----------



## Railroadfighter (11. September 2009)

Wenn du eine AGP Version hast schau einfach auf amd.com/de nach, dort gibt es auch AGP Fixes.


----------



## boss3D (11. September 2009)

Railroads schrieb:


> Wenn du eine AGP Version hast schau einfach auf amd.com/de nach, dort gibt es auch AGP Fixes.


Genauer gesagt, hier.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## PCBastler (12. September 2009)

Sorry Leute ich habs grade mit dem 9.7ner probiert und es klappt noch immer net.Was mach ich jetzt?

PCBastler


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. September 2009)

9.6 probieren oder DX9.


----------



## PCBastler (9. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> 9.6 probieren oder DX9.



Naja ich hab das Spiel jetzt zurückgeschickt und das Geld zurück bekommen. Mim 9.6 funktionierts auch nicht.Schade.
Danke für die Hilfe

PCBastler


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Oktober 2009)

Mit dem 1.1-Patch ist der Fehler behoben.


----------



## PCBastler (20. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Mit dem 1.1-Patch ist der Fehler behoben.



Super!
Werde es mir irgendwann wieder hohlen,binn momentan mit Racedriver Grid
beschäftigt.

LG,PCBastler


----------



## midnight (20. Oktober 2009)

Aber benutz bloß kein Windows 7. Da funktionieren die Online-Profile nämlich nicht. Ob Ubisoft ein Patch nachlierfert weiß ich nicht, mein Supportanfrage ist bie heute offen.

so far


----------



## Bier (5. November 2009)

also ich hab seid heute anno 1404 und habe das gleiche problem.
patch 1.1 und hd4890 mit catalyst 9.9
aber der boden ist nicht überall schwarz: der bereich weo man am anfang anfängt zu spielen ist normal.

ps.: wo kann ich zwischen dx 10 und 9 wechseln??
hab im grafikmenü nix gefunden.
und die wasser/licht-spiegelungsoption ist ausgegraut??


----------



## Deadhunter (5. November 2009)

servus, 

wenn du Vista nutzt wird anno1404 bei Games angelegt. dort kanst du wenn du drauf drückst zwischen DX 9 und 10 auswählen. 

so ist es zumindest bei Crysis. 

aber mal eine frage wieso probierst du nicht mal den 9/11? wollte mir das game eigentlich auch holen aber wenn es nicht geht wäre das blöd. 

mfg Deadhunter 


ps: wäre nice wenn du das mal versuchen könntest.


----------



## Bier (6. November 2009)

ok danke
werds probieren


----------



## Genghis99 (6. November 2009)

Der Fehler ist mit Anno1404 Patch 1.01 behoben worden. Bei dir muss beim Patchen was Falsch gelaufen sein - welche Spielversion wird im Hauptmenu (unten links) angezeigt ?

Bei mir funktioniert die Gepatchte Version ab Catalyst 9.9 einwandfrei unter DX10. Getestet hab ich mit offiziellem Catalyst 9.9 und 9.10 sowie mit Asus 8.63, 8.66 und 8.661 

http://anno.de.ubi.com/newspost.php?news_id=9886


----------



## Bier (8. November 2009)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Der Fehler ist mit Anno1404 Patch 1.01 behoben worden. Bei dir muss beim Patchen was Falsch gelaufen sein - welche Spielversion wird im Hauptmenu (unten links) angezeigt ?
> 
> Bei mir funktioniert die Gepatchte Version ab Catalyst 9.9 einwandfrei unter DX10. Getestet hab ich mit offiziellem Catalyst 9.9 und 9.10 sowie mit Asus 8.63, 8.66 und 8.661
> 
> News | ANNO Portal | Ubisoft



Also da steht V.100.1762
das ist doch der aktuellste patch oder??


----------

